
GitFund: Tackling the Problem of Funding in Open Source - kiyanwang
https://gitfund.io/tav/gitfund
======
stephenr
Why is this called "GitFund"?

Do you somehow think all open source projects just git?

Are you aware that the git project generally forbids use of the term "git" as
part of a project name?

